# Found IR Dry Top



## richter (Nov 10, 2004)

Found a drop top left at Bridges take out. Let me know if you lost one or know someone who did: [email protected]


----------



## rehamxela (Jul 20, 2008)

think it may be mine orange and white older faded? let me know apreciate the post either way.


----------



## rehamxela (Jul 20, 2008)

sent u an email with more info as well!


----------



## richter (Nov 10, 2004)

That's the one I, glad you check MB so I can get it back to you. I didn't get an email from you for some reason you can try again at [email protected] (underscore in there between the t and 1) or just give me a call 970-443-0366.


----------

